# Infrared Photos with a Canon Digital Rebel?



## CSmith93 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok. I have been searching and searching for information about this. So, basically what I have learned is that my film Canon Rebel K2 will probably fog up if I use the Kodak film, but will probably work fine will the Ilford SFX film. My digital Rebel I need to do what? I have read I need a lense filter, flash softener, tripod, photoshop, and what? I am so confused from all the other posts. Can someone give me some direction on what I need to do to shoot digital infrared? Thank you.


----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2006)

Hoya R72 and a tripod.

Rob


----------



## darich (Apr 27, 2006)

it's also possible to convert standard shots to IR using photshop.

I have a couple of actions saved on my machine but since i've never done any IR shooting on film, i couldn't say if the photoshop actions were accurate.

They seem pretty good but i have limited experience ie none, in IR shooting


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 27, 2006)

How do you convert to IR in hpotoshop? I thought it was pretty much impossible...


----------



## CSmith93 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok. So I have a the filter and tripod. What mode or settings do I need to put on my camera? All manual, right?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought that digital cameras had a built-in IR filter over the sensor...so it would be impossible to shoot IR.  There is a model, the Canon 20Da...which was (maybe) made without the filters...for astrological photography I believe.

I've also heard of  companies that can convert a DSLR to shoot IR...but the conversion is permanent.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/infrared dslr.shtml

http://www.outbackphoto.com/reviews/equipment/digital_ir/digital_ir.html


----------



## darich (Apr 27, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> How do you convert to IR in hpotoshop? I thought it was pretty much impossible...



So did I but i did find a couple of actions that convert standard shots to IR. I'm at work just now so can't access them but if you want to pm me i'll email them. I use PS CS2. Not sure how they work in other versions or if they'll even work at all.


----------



## darich (Apr 27, 2006)

I should add to my previous post that I'm not claiming the infra red action as my own - I found it on the internet so if whoever wrote it finds this post then let me know and you'll be credited where due


----------



## darich (Apr 27, 2006)

I found the site hosting the IR Action here

There a few actions so might worth a trawl


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 27, 2006)

Hollywood air kisses from LA, thank you!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 27, 2006)

Nothing can recreate the true look of IR Film.  Digital is a separate discipline, and I have never seen the results you get in PS anywhere near replicate the liik of digital IR.  What you need: Hoya R72, Tripod, a RAW workflow program to touch up the white balance (WB is the tricky part), and Photoshop to do the color selection.  That action is the closest thing I've seen to accurate, but the sky is FAR too light to be IR.  Close, but no cigar.


----------



## darich (Apr 27, 2006)

Iron Flatline said:
			
		

> Hollywood air kisses from LA, thank you!



A "thanks" would have been sufficient!!!


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Darich, I'll be using that when I get home tonight...


----------



## cheezit (Aug 25, 2007)

I've just seen this at B&H.com it's called the fujifilm IS-1 and it's digital, you still have to use the 87C filter like you normally would with infrared but you don't have to shoot in the dark like with film because you can preview the image on the lcd on the back

check it out.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/Digital-Cameras-Newsletter-Fuji.jsp


----------



## jeeper (Aug 25, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I thought that digital cameras had a built-in IR filter over the sensor...so it would be impossible to shoot IR.  There is a model, the Canon 20Da...which was (maybe) made without the filters...for astrological photography I believe.
> 
> I've also heard of  companies that can convert a DSLR to shoot IR...but the conversion is permanent.
> 
> ...




They do have an IR filter over the sensor, but it still lets some IR light get though.  With a filter on the lens to block everything but IR from reaching the sensor you can get good results with a long enough exposure.  I usually do a custom white balance from a picture of grass.


Whenever I get another body I plan on sending my XT here to get converted.  After the conversion you can use normal shutter speeds, and can actually see what you're shooting (something that I find helpful).


----------



## doenoe (Aug 25, 2007)

Its not a good idea to use the kitlens (18-55) when you shoot digital IR. Cause you will get a hotspot in the middle of your pic.
I shoot with a Canon EOS 350D, Canon 50mm 1.8 mkII, Hoya R72 and a tripod. Best thing to do is shoot in RAW, so you can change the WB in PS CS2 or a RAW editor. 
When you got the WB right, open it in PS and do this:
Open Image, Duplicate the background layer, convert the duplicate (CTRL-I), set the blend mode to color. After that just fiddle around with the levels, curves and brightness/contrast. It gives pretty good results
You can see some pics i made HERE
Hope this helps.


----------



## glaston (Aug 25, 2007)

Photoshop only simulates IR. Giving it an IR 'look'.

I use a PS plugin called exposure which does a good job simulating IR, with options to offset the blue channel in different ways that modify the yellows in the image.
It doesn't ever look like a true IR image though.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course not because there's not normally IR in the image. The reason this works is because perfect filters don't exist. The Lowpass filters will let small amounts of IR through and the high pass filters let small amounts of visible light through. The final results depends on which filter can over power which and in the end you get bugger all light and need to use a tripod. This is where film really has the advantage since a tripod isn't needed.

For a quick cheap IR filter which doesn't involve faking IR, I mean what is that it's just black and white with mostly an overbright red channel..., use a strip of fully exposed developed negative over the front of the lens. It's not sharp but you get a feel for the look of IR.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 25, 2007)

for digital IR, modifying the camera is the way to go. That way you can still have reasonable shutter speeds.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d50ir.htm


----------

